# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Uutisten liitetiedostoketju

## Elmo Allen

Ilmeisesti koska uutisosaston liitetiedostoketju on lukittu, se ei näy listan ylimpänä, vaan alkuperäisen postauspäivämäärän mukaisessa paikassa. Tällä hetkellä se on sivulla 12 ja sitä on ärsyttävä haeskella sivu kerrallaan.

Monilla foorumeilla ns. sticky-ketjut näkyvät aina ylimpänä. Voisiko sen muuttaa sellaiseksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt on muutettu.

----------

